# Solved: Can Not Install HP Laserjet 3050



## shrikantsk (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi friends,
I am unable to load Printer software for Laserjet 3050.
Laptop :OS Windows XP Home SP 2,
Celeron 2.2, 320MB Ram 
Whenever I try to install & when the printer is connected to USB port I get unknown hardware message.
Can anybody help?
Regards,
Shrikant


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you know what motherboard or chipset you have in the computer? Go to Device Manager and see what USB controllers your computer has.

Have you tried another USB port and the latest HP drivers: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...esId=1140783&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228
The full driver is this one: HP LaserJet 3050/3052/3055/3390/3392 PCL6 Plug and Play Scan/Print Driver Solution
Or the full software and driver package: HP LaserJet 3050/3052/3055/3390/3392 PCL6 Plug and Play Scan/Print Driver Solution


----------



## shrikantsk (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi Triple6,
Thanks for your response.Sorry for the delay in responding. I did try your suggestions but unfortunately with no fruitful results.Even the HP customer online chat did not help.
I tried the trusted google and today found a solution which I am posting below with gratitude to Y.Kwon. Hope this is helpful to others. The link and a abridged solution is posted below. Once again thanks for your effort.
Its really shocking that HP customer care was unable to solve my problem online.

http://www.amazon.com/LaserJet-1022-Printer-Q5912A-ABA/dp/B0009EK5NE/t

*The USB issue: 
yes, HP tech support can be frustrating as with any company. But my experience wasn't as horrible as others here have had. I received two follow up phone calls, even one from an HP technical engineer about this usb issue::

through trial & error, here is what I did to make it work: 
If you are having problems connecting the USB printer to your computer, i.e. WinXP won't recognize the printer, you need to disable the USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller. For some reason, on some computers running WinXP, the USB printer port is recognized as an "Unknown Device." It affects any USB port, doesn't matter if it's USB 2.0 w/Firewire or an older port. It can be fixed easily with a little tweak. I'm sure a lot of people have returned the printer b/c they thought they couldn't print or it was incompatible. Not everything works perfectly straight out of the box, what fun would that be?... *


----------

